# Toshiba M115 not booting to bios



## tha5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

my laptop was recently partitioned in half. 1 for xp and another for hacintosh install. i was having problems with getting osx working and stuck on a boot error. xp would work though from the dual boot screen. so when i had this error come up i got upset, left it alone and grabbed some lunch. when i got back to my laptop the power light was yellow and flashing. usually this meant it was in auto hibernate mode. i would press power and it would turn on. but this time nothing happened.

my bios doesnt come up, there is nothing on the screen and the laptop is silent.
power light is on, cd will spin for 5 seconds (restore cd) but i get nothing on the screen to see whats going on.

any help is appreciated. i am using my other laptop with a shattered screen connected to my tv for the time being and i have a wedding coming in 2 months and my fiance needs the laptop for schedualing. i am in trouble now.

please help!!!


btw i didnt know where to post this so i have another one in hard drive support forums.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Try removing the battery and the AC adapter. Press and hold power ON button for 30 secs. Put back battery and plug back the AC adapter. Power ON as normal. If nothing changes in the symptoms, do the steps again but leave the laptop for an hour before putting back the battery and AC adapter and powering ON again.


----------



## tha5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

nothing happened. so i will leave the battery out over night and see what happens in the morning. what does this do? what if it doesnt work in the morning?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I am hoping it can do a system reset. If you can, remove the CMOS battery too.

EDIT:
Other things to try. 

Power ON without the CD/DVD drive and HDD attached. This will rule these devices out if symptoms persists.

Reseat (remove and put back in) RAM modules before power ON.


----------



## tha5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

How do I remove the CMOS battery?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

tha5150 said:


> How do I remove the CMOS battery? -- you may need service manual to locate this. Try irisvista.com for Toshiba manuals.


----------



## tha5150 (Sep 18, 2008)

ok cool, i will get on this and post back.. in this pic, is the blue battery at the bottom the cmos batterty??


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, I think that is the blue colored end of a flat cable... refer to this:


----------

